# Nero burning problemo...



## dansilva (Oct 26, 2004)

i have a 700MB movie film in avi format i tried using nero 6 to burn that into a 700MB dics in VCD format but i get this erorr saying please insert disc with bigger capacity. doesnt nero compress it automatically?how do i fix this problem? how can i compress 700MB into a 650MB cd? any solutions please?


----------



## hollis098 (Oct 26, 2004)

dansilva said:
			
		

> i have a 700MB movie film in avi format i tried using nero 6 to burn that into a 700MB dics in VCD format but i get this erorr saying please insert disc with bigger capacity. doesnt nero compress it automatically?how do i fix this problem? how can i compress 700MB into a 650MB cd? any solutions please?



Theirs not much you can do. You can just zip it up and burn it on as a zip file. Thats all i can think of.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 26, 2004)

Have you tried selecting the "overburn" option, or your cd-writer doesn't support overburn?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 26, 2004)

Have a look at the bottom http://www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/faq.htm


----------



## dansilva (Oct 26, 2004)

i tried over burning method but no solutions....


----------



## Praetor (Oct 27, 2004)

The bottom thing isnt about overburning


----------



## charly (Oct 31, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> The bottom thing isnt about overburning



there's exactly what you need ! decreas audio size or reduce video resolution.
should be no prob at all.

you should goto that link from preator    
ciao


----------



## Praetor (Nov 1, 2004)

> there's exactly what you need


Thats why i wrote it!


----------



## Super_Nova (Nov 19, 2004)

I mentioned this program in another thread, but google for a program called TMPGEnc and convert the AVI to a VCD compliant MPG and see how big it becomes. If it's too big the program has a tool wich can split the MPG into two files to burn on two disks. YOu will only be able to fit 80 minutes of video on one disk period. The resolution and frame rates and other specs are very particular when it comes to VCD compliant mpegs so don't make it any lower than the compliant standard. I spoke of this program in this thread:
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=3985

 I believe it will be a helpful tool for you. I think the problem here is that once the AVI is converted to MPEG it's much larger than 700mb and nero is reporting that your disks are too small because of this. The file will need to be split to fit on two disks.


----------

